# VPS Server - No Sound Card - Sound card Emulation?



## HCProfessionrals (Dec 12, 2011)

I have a VPS Server with Microsoft Windows Server 2008 R2 64bit. I host a vent server for my friends and am trying to setup my VPS to stream audio to Vent. There is no sound card available because it is a Virtual Server. I have spent the past 2 days trying to setup some sort of software based sound card "sound card emulator" and have had no success. I have also tried Virtual Audio Cable and the driver shows up in the Device Manager, but there is still no stereo mixer. I refuse to give up looking and figure I'd ask here to see if anyone else knows.


----------

